
Synereo – A decentralized, attention economy-based social network - yuvadam
http://www.synereo.com/
======
rendall
First, absolutely: social networking must become decentralized. I think it's a
great idea whose time has come.

Second, perhaps it's your marketing, but something feels not quite "there yet"
about this: selling your unit of attention currency (AMPs) for money is a big
red flag. Why hand over my social capital to just another set of folks who
want to monetize it? I get that it's "decentralized", but the market aspect
looks to me like you're still trying to maintain control.

Third: I'm absolutely excited about this idea, though, and will definitely
keep an open mind. I'll start with your whitepaper and post any more thoughts
(or retractions, or apologies!) here.

Good luck!

~~~
oferrotem
IMHO, they are selling some of the tokens so that they will have the funds
necessary to pay for more development, for future PR, etc., according to their
business plan.

I don't see another way of doing this, as working completely for free on such
a big project isn't sustainable (this is what they're currently doing).

I don't think they will be monetizing your social capital, as this network
will be P2P, decentralized and distributed, only you will benefit from your
social capital; they only get the current funding for building the
infrastructure and a set amount of APMs. They won't have revenues in the
future from the network itself from what I understand.

Plus, I'm guessing they want to see that there are enough people who value
what they've done, what they intend to do and that those people will form the
initial community in Synereo's social network. At the end, if people aren't
interested enough in what they're doing and don't see value in it, perhaps
they shouldn't be doing it and I think this crowdsale will be an indication.

Personally I also got familiar with the team and I love the idea so I'm buying
:)

All the best of luck!

------
Sarasti
"Synereo has a p2p stack that has been in development for over four years and
that is already powering existing commercial services.

We have a _working_ distributed storage solution, a smart contracting system
that’s based on decades of research and established practices (see code
examples and implementation details in our whitepaper), and an attention
economy model inspired by the brain’s neural networks."

[http://www.synereo.com/whitepapers/synereo.pdf](http://www.synereo.com/whitepapers/synereo.pdf)

[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/12wZfRyF9XBMrc1ripXGf...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/12wZfRyF9XBMrc1ripXGfyNXCnO_MD7f2-Gc8AIa-v8o/pub?start=false&loop=false&slide=id.g4ecec4c43_30)

------
cryptobubble
I have been following the project for a while, I believe it has a strong team
behind it and, from what I've read on their channels, they have been working
on their tech for 4 years now. I'm really looking forward for an alternative,
decentralized Social Network: Synereo even rewards users and content creators
for their attention and artwork. This is too good not to support! Looking
forward to get hands on when they'll invite people to beta test.

------
yuvadam
Synereo's CTO here, would be happy to get any feedback on our new project and
answer any questions :)

------
jedwalls
As this technology develops it will set the groundwork for the future economy,
period. This just isn't an invention, its the trajectory of the future.

------
stani12
I am excited about the idea of advertisers paying me for my attention rather
than the ad agencies.

